# how do you take off the underline on frontpage links?



## belledumonde (May 3, 2006)

yeah... uh, everytime a link is made from text in frontpage, it's always underlined. even if i change the style>>format. is there any way to undo this?? coz i put my links in a table with a border and it looks messy with the text underlined.


----------



## belledumonde (May 3, 2006)

*solved, new question*

ive solved the problem...

i put *text-decoration: none*

but now my question is this... how do i make it so that when you hover over a link, it changes color or/and then becomes underlined?


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi,

a:hover {text-decoration: underline; color: #eeeeee;} 

or any other declarations you need to use.

Cheers

Liam


----------



## belledumonde (May 3, 2006)

Thanks!!!


----------



## belledumonde (May 3, 2006)

oh, uh, is that exactly what i have to type? heres an example, can you insert the hover properties into the code? thanks!!

<a style="color: #4B4B4B; text-decoration: none; font-family: Verdana; font-size: 10pt; font-weight: bold" href="Site_map.htm">Site Map</a></b></font>


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi,

I now see that you are doing your styling locally ie. inside the HTML of the pages. It will be a lot easier if you did everything in a style sheet. This is where you have all the styling and layout kept seperate from the content. It also means that you can do site wide changes by altering one line of code rather than several.

For instance, with the following,

<a style="color: #4B4B4B; text-decoration: none; font-family: Verdana; font-size: 10pt; font-weight: bold" href="Site_map.htm">Site Map</a></b></font>

Put this declaration in the head, between the <style> </style> tags as..

a 
{color: #4B4B4B; 
text-decoration: none; 
font-family: Verdana; 
font-size: 10pt; 
font-weight: bold;}

a:hover 
{text-decoration: underline; 
color: #eeeeee;} 


and this in your page..

<a href="Site_map.htm">Site Map</a>

Then every link you want to add just needs to be added as..

<a href="example_page.htm">Example page</a>

The styling will apply to every *a*selector (link) on that page, and if you decide at some further point to change all the links from green to red, or don't like them in a bold font, it will take 20 seconds to change the entire page, just by altering the css code.

It may seem a little daunting at first, but as your site grows, it means that if you want to redesign it at all, you just need to change the css, and the content will automatically change style to suit.

And of course, we'll help you all the way.. so please ask if you need any more help with this.

Cheers

Liam


----------



## belledumonde (May 3, 2006)

thanks for that!! coz every time i make a change in the design, i have to repeat it for every page and that gets tiring.

what about if i have links with different formats on the same page?
how do i designate a style for each set of links?


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

you will have to make a seperate link class.

controls all linkes:
a:hover {}

controls all links with class designated:
a.nav:hover {}
('nav' is an example. it can be anything you want)

then this is how your link tag should look:
<a href="" class="nav">some text</a>


----------



## belledumonde (May 3, 2006)

thank you!! 

i have some more questions, if you dont mind answering:

1. how do i change the normal text of the page so i dont have to keep formatting?

i have this:
<!--
p.MsoNormal
{mso-style-parent:"";
margin-bottom:.0001pt;
font-size:12.0pt;
font-family:"Times New Roman";
margin-left:0in; margin-right:0in; margin-top:0in}
-->

the output is as it says. but when i replace the "times new roman" with "verdana", i dont get a change. if i type without formatting, i still get times new roman.

2. How do i make a link on one page, link to a specific part of the same page?
and in line with that, how do i make a link on one page, link to a specific part of another page?

3. How to i make a link to open in a new window with a specific size, no menu bar, non-resizeable, and with a link to close the window?


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

1. Try Verdana without the quotes. If that still doesn't work, you've got another style declaration over-riding that one.

2. Google "HTML bookmarks" and there will most likely be a page to teach you how.

3. Google "JavaScript open new window" to learn that one.

I apologize for the vague answers, but it is better to read and learn it on your own then to get the answers done for you. I've seen many of your threads so it seems like you are very interested in web development. That is why I feel it would be better to read about it then to be given the solution.


----------

